# Typical Vikes . . . .



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Looked like the ghost of Denny Green was in Illinois today . . . .


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Too many mistakes in the red zone. The Vikes outplayed them the first half and should have built a bigger lead. I hate coming out with field goals. I will say they played pretty well and the defense showed signs of hope. When Bichert went out things got ugly. Tough loss.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had geese still coming into our spread and we picked up to make it back for the Vikes.

BIG MISTAKE! I should've stayed in the blind... :eyeroll:

As always...it's tough to be a Viks fan.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Two words: SHOOT ME


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

It appears that some things never change, and that is the ability to choke in the big games!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They played pretty good,but the bears did a better coaching job at halftime.Anyone who saw that game will come out throwing the ball.


----------

